# Fat Belly?



## BlackWolf1489 (Nov 29, 2007)

My red crowntail betta, General Patton, is looking a little weird. His belly is distended. At first I thought he was constipated and gave him green peas which he practically inhaled. He has pooped and it looks normal, like a red clay color in little balls.
He still eats like a pig and he's as happy as he always is. He still flares at the female in the next tank, Sheila, and at his reflection. 
I know it's not dropsy because his scales lay flat, not like a pine cone. Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

It sounds like he is simply overfed. You might try feeding less and giving more peas to see if the belly starts to subside some. 

As for the flaring, it could be caused from stress from that also. Or it is an attempt to fatten up for breeding and defending the nest for breeding. Eoither way I would try subdue the tank so he doesn't flare as much and hide the female from him unless you intend to breed them. This may also allow him to stop eating so much and might be the reason for the fattening up.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Fast him for 1 day and then feed less pellets remember their stomach is the size of their eye. Also feed some frozen bloodworms if you have them. It's also a good idea to soak his pellets in some tank water so they are soft before giving them to him.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Try feeding him a skinned, cooked pea. Greens are helpful with digestion.

In general, you should be feeding him as much as he can eat in about 45 seconds.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah, i think you should just feed less. feed greens, and dont let him flare too much (stressful)

hope he gets better 8)


----------

